# Carpet & tile cleaning specials for forum members



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; LINE-HEIGHT: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">We use Rotovac Powerwands and a Powerful Truckmount. We extract dirt and odors. Unlike other cleaning services, we don't saturate your carpets which create mold and mildew 

Residential and Commercial Carpet Cleaning by Accutech Carpet and Tile Cleaning<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; LINE-HEIGHT: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">850-529-1335

Residential Specials: <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; LINE-HEIGHT: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">
3 areas?? $89 1 extra area free<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; LINE-HEIGHT: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">5 areas?? $139 1extra area free
House Special; 5 Rooms, Hallway, and Staircase $169.00<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; LINE-HEIGHT: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">House Special; 7 Rooms or Hallway $ 159.00 
Upholstery-sofa and loveseat?.. $110.00
Ceramic Tile & Grout??39 cent a sq ft. or .59 cent a sq ft with grout sealer <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; LINE-HEIGHT: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Stone Floors??.1.00 per sq ft 20% discount
Hardwood Floors Refinishing ( No Dust)??.1.25 to 1.75per sq ft. 20% discount<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; LINE-HEIGHT: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">



CarpetStretchingand Fabric Protection Available 




Commercial: 
Call for rates


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Gotta give Kelly as plug here as hehas done both carpets and tile for me andwe were verypleased withthe work and the price.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

i need a large area rug, couch , love seat and recliner cleaned. damn animals wont stay off. we have a new baby so cant use harsh chemicals. overall the furniture and area rug are in good shape. we just want to make sure they are clean for the babys.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Bump for Kelvin. If you already clean your carpet or need to start cleaning it you need to let Kelvin give it a going over. You will be more than satisfied. That goes for tile and such also. Thanks for the last cleaning, its nice to know the house is poo free. I'm ready to have a diaperless house. SHB


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks kelvin for the job well done. if the wife is happy then im happy. great service at asuper low price. we will be in touch.


----------

